# Vintage Watches Collection.com



## dyson (Aug 30, 2009)

Hello,

I thought I would repost this as I didn't get much response on the general forum......

I've been looking online at vintage watches and I have come across the above company.

Has anyone dealt with them or does anyone know their reputation?

I woulds appreciate any feedback before I use them.........

Regards

Martin


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

I know (of) Marcus at Vintage-Watches-Collection.com - He seems to be one of the 'original' dealers who started up when vintage watch collecting was in its infancy (like Austin Kaye). He often advertises on ebay as well - usually at a considerably higher price than on his website. The watches he has are usually in A1 condition as he doesn't go in for re-dials and dodgy dealings - he knows his stuff and the watch description shows that. I bought an 1968 Eterna Kontiki 20 from him and it was in fabulous condition and recently I have been in contact re Zenith and Omega. The one criticism I have is his price - for instance, he is selling a black dialed Omega in a 9kt Dennison 13322 case - normally you would expect to pay around Â£700 for one in this quality (from a dealer not ebay) and he is charging around double that. It is undoubtedly a fine watch but not worth that amount. I'm sure you could negotiate though but you'd still pay a high price.

I hope that helps

Cheers


----------



## dyson (Aug 30, 2009)

Thank you for your reply.

Yes, a few people have mentioned that he is expensive - prices look OK to me because I've only comapred with shops in central London.

Do you know where else I should be looking?

I am based in the North.

Martin


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

You could try Corr Vintage Watches or Poshtime or Austin Kaye. All have websites

Cheers


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

As Jack said to me. He'd find a piece he liked looking through books & catalogue.

Then go hunting. Here is a great place to buy & a few other forums. Just take your time & learn as much as you can.


----------



## coredriller (Mar 10, 2013)

I find the trouble with Marcus's website is that it is not updated and most of the pieces have already been sold. They are expensive, but there are some really nice watches. I have heard mixed reports.


----------

